# Mia's last day with bsms



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Aw, sorry you had to sell her but sounds like a new adventure starting for you and your new horse! Maybe sometime you'll get to see a Mia Jr. Hehe

Congrats on the new horse! Hope he works out for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good LUck Mia! Good Luck bsms!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like a match made in Heaven to me!! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Awww, your story brought a tear to my eye. Best wishes to all!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I remember my trainer selling an excellent young show horse to an excellent backyard pet home (a friend and employee of hers) and instantly regretting it. As far as I know she is doing fantastic in her home and being a wonderful pony for her kids but it was a waste of her potential and not the appropriate horse for those kids. Even though things may work out and be satisfactory they aren't always a match. Not a match doesn't always mean things are horrible..

Good luck, keep us updated. I think you will be at peace with this though I'm sure it was a very hard decision.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dang it, bsms!! You're making _my_ eyes water!!!

I hope Mia is intensely happy in her new home and that you finally get to enjoy riding for what it should be: relaxing and fun.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I just saw something similar to this on another post, and I commend you heartily for realizing that when it's right for a horse to move on, it's right. 

There's something of a stigma against rehoming a horse that's too much for you in the horse world. We're led to believe that all problems can be solved with enough elbow grease, grit, and determination to MAKE it work. Many people are proud of the success they've had in doing just that. But as with people, sometimes it just isn't right, and never will be. 

We talk a lot about our relationships with our horses, and like any other relationship it is exhausting to be around a person or animal where you ALWAYS have to be on your "A" game, every day, rain or shine, lest that person or animal hurt you or have the relationship disintegrate. We spend too much money and time on our animals to not enjoy it, or never be able to relax and just enjoy the moment. 

You're doing the right thing, and hopefully your new gelding will be something that still allows you to improve, but also allows you a moment of peace.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The situation sounds bittersweet for both of you! Its going to be hard in the beginning for both of you, but in the end I hope you each get what you deserve, happiness!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

It's gonna be sad to not read anymore about mia's antics but it sounds like it's the best for all parties involved. 

You'll probably enjoy yourself more now and it seems like she will too.

I'm looking forward to hearing about your adventures with the new guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

What I see here is one door closing and another opening for you. 
You have learned a lot on your journey with Mia and it has been interesting to read about it.
This is a whole new begining for you with your new horse, I will be looking forward to hearing all about it.
Happy riding


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Just reading about Mia made me like her personality. 

I'm happy your farrier fell in love with her.

Keep us posted on the new guy. Now that you can ride longer distances, share your rides, and pictures, under the Share your Trails category!

And the pollen is horrible this year. Just horrible.......


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I always liked Mia. Her stunning beauty would make it easy to overlook anything else. 
I think she'll like her new home.
Maybe you can get the farrier to join the forum so we can still hear about her.
I look forward to hearing about your new guy too.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I admire you for being able to make the decision that was right for both of you. I could not have been easy. I look forward to hearing about Roper too!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wish you and Mia the best. I am going to miss hearing about yours and Mia's adventures. Can't wait to hear about the new horse&#55357;&#56888;


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

bsms- What a hard decision it must have been to make, but it seems like a good one.

Best of luck to you, Mia. Come back and show us pictures of all of the babies you are going to have.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

You sent her to be a horse on hundreds of acres and make babies. Don't tell any of our horses that sort of life is an option, LOL. She's gonna be in horse paradise!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mulefeather said:


> ...We talk a lot about our relationships with our horses, and like any other relationship it is exhausting to be around a person or animal where you ALWAYS have to be on your "A" game, every day, rain or shine, lest that person or animal hurt you or have the relationship disintegrate...


I want to thank you for providing the words that explain exactly what it was like riding Mia - every day, be on your "A" game. She would tolerate a new rider if the rider was paying attention. If not?

The only time she bucked in 7 years was when my daughter was getting a lesson on her. The trainer said my daughter wasn't paying much attention...so Mia stopped and very deliberately gave 4 hard bucks. When my daughter came off, Mia stopped and just looked at her on the ground. The trainer said you could almost hear Mia saying, "You are not worthy of me!"

At its best, it could be like riding a telepathic horse. She would know what you wanted to do before you cued her. But as I've thought about your post, I realize I also resented working so hard every ride. Before the farrier offered to take Mia, I had already decided to spend a bunch of time this summer riding Trooper, who takes a very different approach to being ridden:








​ 
A few years back, I decided to put some railroad ties in the ground of the corral to slow erosion. While I was digging a channel for the railroad tie, Mia came over. She sniffed and obviously saw no purpose in what I was doing - "no grass under there, boss!" But after watching for a few minutes, she went to the other end of the channel and started digging with her hooves. That was Mia at her remarkable best - "I don't know why you're digging, but if that's what YOU want, I'll help!"

She was also our Houdini: if you entered the corral and didn't lock the gate behind you, she would notice. Wherever she was, she would notice. Then she would stroll casually over, trying to look ho-hum...and quickly flip the lever and open the gate. That sort of attention to everything, and the ability to act on it, made her a lot of fun at times. But I think you are right. That level of intensity, at all times, is exhausting in a relationship. She's given me uncounted good memories. She has made everyone in my family laugh uncounted times. She has taught me how unique a horse can be, and how amazing. But I think I've also developed some resentment too. Any relationship needs some relaxing times. I don't have it in me to be on my "A" game every time I saddle a horse.

Thank you for pointing out something I've never fully realized in 7 years...

Horses! Who would have thought our relationships with them could get so complex? :shock:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, you are true to your word and true to your mare.

I remember a post you made some time ago where you spoke of the right person coming along for Mia.

My reply to that post was: "bsms sell Mia. Oh sure.

It will work out for the best. I'm feeling alright about it, how about you?

Ann


http://youtu.be/wSpP_2-m8EA




natisha said:


> ... Maybe you can get the farrier to join the forum so we can still hear about her. ...


^^^^^ This is a great idea.



natisha said:


> ... I look forward to hearing about your new guy too.


Me too. Is his name Swiper ? 
or Roper ? 
or is he trained in roping ?
Is he at your place already?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

His name is Swiper. My wife and daughter want to change it to something less cartoonish. My wife's suggestion is Brandy. Would that be OK for a gelding? My vote was "Newguy"...but that went over like a turd in a punchbowl. My wife and daughter say I don't have much imagination and am too literally-minded. I may be guilty. :wink:

I walked him down the road a ways on a lead line. He kept going, but the Sonoran Desert is nothing like NE Arizona. For those who worry about weight carrying capacity, he's about Trooper's size, so probably 850 tops. I'm told he's carried a 260 lb guy plus saddle for 30 miles and wasn't worn out when he finished. It certainly hasn't sway his back yet:










It looks like Mia's saddle will fit him, but about 2 holes tighter on the cinch. I'll take a closer look tomorrow.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Being a mustang/arab cross, I definitely wouldn't worry about his "small" size being a weight-bearing deterrent. 

I think he's adorable. I agree that "Swiper" is a bit too..."Dora the Explorer." And Brandy is too feminine. 

What are some of your favorite movies? Favorite movie characters? I always like to use names from stuff like that.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I have always loved the virtual forum Mia since I first read about her, as have many others. I'm so glad to hear that Mia found someone else who truly appreciates her! - apart from you of course. You may feel that Mia has been underowned for 7years but I think you are doing yourself down. I think Mia was lucky when you bought her - she acquired a considerate 'owner' - she trained you to consider the world from her point of view and as Mia's apprentice, you did a fine job. 

With seven years' apprenticeship with Mia under your belt, the new guy should be a piece of cake  

Wishing you many happy years of relaxing trail-riding on the new guy.

Re: names. When I'm looking for a name, I play word association starting from a name that I like but doesn't fit for some reason, like Brandy (too feminine). How about brands of brandy? Here in Spain we have Soberano (too overpowering for the new guy), Faustino, Torres, and I can't think of any more (not being a fan of brandy), and anyway, your brands will be different. And yes, I think New Guy has it's appeal (I've used it three times in this post), but maybe five years hence it'll seem odd....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If you like Brandy, what about Scotch or Whiskey?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

BSMS, a hard decision, but a correct one I think, Mia will have a new adventure and you will also with your new gelding.

I agree, Brandy is not a geldings name, how about "hey you" for a name :lol::lol:

.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just read through this, was surprised at first but now have come around to the idea. Enjoy the new gelding!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

blue eyed pony said:


> If you like Brandy, what about Scotch or Whiskey?


I owned a mare named "Scotch Brandy".. please don't lol.

(Though I think out of the three Whiskey is the most suitable for a gelding)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Update: About 4 AM this morning (Sunday), Trooper finally stop worrying about the new gelding and realized Mia was gone. My neighbors must hate me. I put hay out at 5:30 AM hoping to shut him up, but no doing. He's calling his "sweetheart" (who in reality barely tolerated him) and she's not answering. Not that she did when in the corral either, but he could at least see her then. 

Cowboy, OTOH, got along better with Mia, but he's had at least 6 owners prior to me and has lived in a stable. He's taking things in stride.

Whiskey might work for Swiper. He kind of looks like the old-time ranch horses, back when folks might name an animal Whiskey without being lectured on proper nutrition and drunk driving. Wonder what the pastor of our Baptist church will say if I name the new guy 'Whiskey'...:wink: 

Still:_"__‘Poor stuff! No, Sir, claret is the liquor for boys; port for men; *but he who aspires to be a hero (smiling), must drink brandy.* In the first place, the flavour of brandy is most grateful to the palate; and then brandy will do soonest for a man what drinking CAN do for him. There are, indeed, few who are able to drink brandy. That is a power rather to be wished for than attained. And yet, (proceeded he,) as in all pleasure hope is a considerable part, I know not but fruition comes too quick by brandy._" – Quote from Samuel Johnson on May 1776 as reported in “The Life of Samuel Johnson: Volume: 3” (1791) by James Boswell.​


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've only been in here for about a year. In that time, I've enjoyed reading of your adventures with Mia. I also like the advice you give to others gained from your experiences with Mia, and the reading you've done to get to where you are. 

Congratulations on the swap. Sounds like a good deal all around. Regarding names, I tend to call 'em all Hoss until something in their personality or appearance flips a switch.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Waaaaaaahhhhh! Okay, I have now pulled myself together.

As the owner of Mia's "twin" (except for the jumping sideways part) I have found that horses like ours are the greatest teachers. They force us to learn in order to make us a team (and stay alive).

I think you made a wise and well thought out decision and I wish you and your new pal all the best, and Mia too.
HAPPY TRAILS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm opposed to people who buy a horse, give a half a$$ed try and sell it on because they can't be bothered to give it some effort. I'm equally opposed to people who hang on to to the wrong horse, making every ride a fight for both. You, OP are obviously neither.

I applaud your decision, however hard it may be. It really sounds like the best decision, and I hope you enjoy many, many miles with your new horse. Hopefully you can keep in touch and hear of her progress down the road.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, mixed the 3 boys this morning. Trooper has finally quieted down...probably a bit late for my neighbor's happiness.

Trooper & "Hoss" (hey, it will work for now!) are very close to the same size and about the same build. The boys:




























Trooper and "Hoss" both have some bite marks, but seem to have settled on Trooper being slightly dominant, for now. They all have been around a lot of other horses and seem to be reading each other well. There may be some more kicks and squeals ahead, but it is obvious they are all 3 communicating. Moments after the last picture, Hoss dropped and rolled.

That is one of my hopes for Mia - that she'll be around enough other horses in a herd setting for her to learn how to be a real horse and not a corral horse. It is probably stressful being the "Lead Mare" when you don't really know how horses are supposed to act around each other. That is one of the things that she needs but that I could not give her.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations on the new "guy" BSMS! Happy trails for Mia (who's name has always reminded me of "missing in action" LOL!).

You done good friend! It's always nice to know a horse was/is given the best possible chance and you've done your fair share for her. Hope the new duo get on famously, as you will with Mr. Noname.
Maybe name him Dewey after the songwriter, or America? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I actually like "Hoss" - maybe "Rob Roy" after the drink, which is made with...Scotch whiskey


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I like Hoss...good guy horse name. Quick and easy to say, too.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I just saw this thread--- I'm SO going to miss Mia! 

"Hoss" sounds pretty good too, though. I'm looking forward to your stories.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think you made a good decision. Riding is supposed to be fun.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well that was a shock - I know I told you ages ago that you needed a horse that suited you better but I did not see this coming
I wish you all the best with your new horse and wish the lovely Mia all the best in her new home


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, yep, definitely a lot of pollen and dust flying around in the air as I read this post.

I've always loved reading your tales of Mia and the things you've both learned from each other. In fact, seeing all of her pictures in yours posts is the main reason I decided to hang around HF for a while. Mia and your adventures with her were very interesting and I've come to feel like I know her. I remember Googling for something random and seeing a picture pop up in the Google image search and getting all excited because it was Mia!

Safe travels, Mia! And bsms, I hope you get along great with your new horse.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

bsms, this is good news! Mia has a new owner who knows her personality and loves it, and you have a horse who fits you. 

I cannot wait to hear about Hoss and your new adventures!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

BMS I applaud you for finding a good home for Mia with an owner that likes and appreciate her personality. Although I will miss reading about her, I wish her the very best in her new home.

Hoss is very pretty. I'm looking forward to reading about your 1st ride and the many stories and pictures that I know you will be posting.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

What about "Samuel" as in the author from that quote you posted about brandy?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^^ Hmmmm..."Sam". But my oldest daughter is Samantha, and my youngest dog (of 3) is a boy named Sam, so...third time is a charm?

I suspect his name will end up being Brandy. I don't care a lot, and none of my horses seem to care what they are called, as long as they are called for lunch, so to speak! After 28 years of marriage, I know just enough not to pick a fight with the missus when she cares about something and I do not.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My wife just forwarded a text message from the farrier, who is currently with Mia in northern Arizona. Mia is doing fine. She's in a pen as she gets to know some of the horses she will be expected to mix with. Below, she's meeting the stallion they plan to mate her to:








​ 
I get things confused at times - no surprise to anyone who has read my posts on HF - but I think the stallion is also Brandy's sire. He's not registered, but the ranch has obviously been happy with the horses he's thrown.

And while I was overhorsed and she was underowned, our years together helped us both. When she arrived here 7 years ago, she had developed such a fear of other horses that she immediately attacked the horse she had shared a corral with at her previous owners. It took several weeks for her to calm enough to share a corral with her old corral mate. If she saw a strange horse a half mile away in a corral, she would try to turn and run...we did a few mini-bolts like that! The Mia that came to me would not have mixed well with any other horse right away. She did calm down a lot, and she did teach me a ton.

In the military, I flew in a variety of jets, starting with the F-4 Phantom II. When I left it to go to the F-111, I was told your first jet always holds a special place in your heart. I'm guessing that is true of horses, at least if you were lucky enough to have a special first horse!

How else to explain the sudden explosion of pollen inside my house...please excuse me while I go blow my nose!


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck to Mia in her new home and good luck to you with the new boy! Looking forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

NewGuy -> NG -> 'en-gee' -> Benji?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Think the new guy will be "Branded" to me and "Brandy" to my wife. I'm sure he won't care. My daughter suggested a compromise of "Branded" since Brand is more of a guy's name, and he's the only horse we own who is branded. Although, she said, she might then have trouble riding him without singing:

_Wherever you go 
For the rest of your life
You must proooooooooooooooooove
You're a man_​ 





That is what happens when your 17 year old daughter has been raised on old westerns...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What about Brando?

Kind of a badass, manly name?

(or to teens of the 90s, shorthand for the heart-throb main character from the show Beverly Hills, 90210 )


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I like Brando! Although I could see the Branded/Brandy combo working out. But Brando just sounds so........handsome? 

So have you ridden the new guy yet? 

I hope he's the perfect horse for you! 

I must admit I thought trading Mia was kind of bitter-sweet. And I have never even met you guys! But if this new guy is a good horse for you, then both you AND Mia will be happy. 

PS. May I ask where in NE Arizona she's at? (Just a ballpark). Just curious. I'm near Show Low myself. But it looks like the terrain is more out near Concho or Springerville. Or Holbrook.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started a journal for Branded/Brandy.

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/branded-brandy-mias-replacement-581034/#post7471410

I didn't put the saddle pad on to see if it would rub the bite mark, but it would have been close. Mia is now somewhere in the Tuba City area. I met the guy who will be keeping her after our farrier returns south...a very nice guy who was raised around horses. 

It feels very strange to walk out to the corral and not see and hear Mia, but the new guy has a lot more potential as a trail riding mount for a marginal rider on the high side of 50...and Mia is likely to have some foals and be ridden double digit miles often. I think it will be win/win for us both.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I posted these on the thread about Bandit. I post them here as a conclusion about my years with Mia:



bsms said:


> *UPDATE ON MIA*
> ​
> Talked with Mia's new owner while he trimmed our 3 horses' feet.
> 
> ...





bsms said:


> I was thinking about it last night. Just how valuable is "natural horsemanship" with a horse who has never been a natural horse?
> 
> Prior to coming to me at age 7, Mia lived by herself or with Lilly in a corral in Apache Junction. She then lived in a corral with 1-2 geldings. She was never part of a herd - a real herd, with a stallion and a number of experienced mares. She never roamed freely over miles of land - which she will get to do if branded, and has done for limited times already now.
> 
> ...


http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...al-name-bandit-mias-581034/page2/#post7560418

She will be used primarily as a broodmare for the next few years. I wish her a wonderful life. She's been a huge part of mine...


----------

